# A Book For My Daughter



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

As some of you know, we're expecting our first child (a girl) very soon! Our due date is only 3 weeks away! Anyway, I started to make a book for the baby which will start to introduce her to the commands that we use with Elroy. I left out the word "No" because I didn't want it to be 100 pages  I traced actual photos of Elroy for the illustrations. Hopefully she will enjoy it!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That is fantastic!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow! Did you use a website? I think my cousin would love to do this for her baby and their two dogs.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's very clever ....what a lovely momentum for your daughter.

DougandKate ...good luck for the birth of your daughter, looking forward to seeing our first baby photos on the forum.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, comments and wellwishes.

SteelCity, I illustrated everything by hand. That's actually our house on the "Down" page  My wife (Kate) and I are both Graphic Designers, we met in college. 

I also added a ton of pictures to the back of the book and told the story of how we rescued Elroy and showed him growing up until now. 

And I included this foreword:

*"For my daughter, who will hopefully grow up with a best friend named Elroy."*

Fingers crossed, we've put a ton of time into him with training for the last few months and I hope it pays off when she arrives.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I need to make one of those books for my husband. ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh... my... gosh.... that is SO CUTE!!! ;D

What a brilliant idea! I think people would pay big $$$ for custom books like this. I would definitely love one when we have kids in a few years.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

flynn and luna's mom you took the words right out of my mouth!! DougandKate, your creativity is impressive!!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

You are clearly on your way to something marketable! ;D

Your daughter will love this book.

Will you mind if I suggest a few additions?

(1) a funny page: "Silly Elroy!"

(2) a surprise page where Elroy is not being good: "Oopsies, Elroy!"

(3) an ending snuggle page "Naptime, Elroy!"

Keep going! I see a board book series....


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Very sweet. Good luck with the birth and can't wait to see baby girl and Elroy pictures.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

VictoriaW said:


> You are clearly on your way to something marketable! ;D
> 
> Your daughter will love this book.
> 
> ...


Thanks VW. I would love to add more to it over time, I just wanted to get it done for now as we're up against the clock!


----------

